# Learning about drying oil paintings



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

My main complaint about using oil has been it's drying time. Yet I love the fact that because it doesn't dry fast I can manipulate the picture for a long time to make adjustments, however waiting a week or even two between sections of the picture was driving me nuts. When I use acrylic I only have a few minutes to make adjustments it dries so quickly and believe me I make a lot of adjustments.

I discovered what I was doing wrong. To thin the paint I was using Walnut Oil -- which actually extends the drying time of the paint. What I should have been using is Walnut Alkyd Oil which speeds up the drying time of the paint.....UGH!

I found out that if you purchase alkyd oil paints or add an alkyd medium they will dry overnight, that makes it a lot easier to do layers like doing fur.

Thank you Wilson Bickford and Jason Morgan for imparting this knowledge on me and I now pass it on.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Good info Terry.. Thanks!

PS - I have a clown that I painted when I was 12 (I'm 56 now) I think it's *still *drying.. ROTFLOL!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Good info Terry.. Thanks!
> 
> PS - I have a clown that I painted when I was 12 (I'm 56 now) I think it's *still *drying.. ROTFLOL!


 OMG that's hilarious!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Good info Terry.. Thanks!
> 
> PS - I have a clown that I painted when I was 12 (I'm 56 now) I think it's *still *drying.. ROTFLOL!


Made me laugh so hard, I actually snorted like a pig.
Thanks for that David, haven't laughed in a while.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL! David - love having you here. That's too funny.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank You!! I'm glad to be here


----------

